# Lift Arm Connection Point



## Throttle (Apr 18, 2021)

A long-time lurker and the information I've learned has been valuable but I finally registered as I have a question I cant seem to find the answer to. The 3 point lift arm connection under the rear axle on my 43 2N has failed. I've gone through all the manuals and parts sites trying to identify the name of the part where the lift arm connects. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. The Ntractorclub has a few manuals that are great for us n owners. http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/parts/1946 January Edition Ford Tractor Parts Book.pdf
Page 12,


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

See item #13 on the attached parts diagram. The nut for this pin is inside the rear differential housing. Normally, you pull the axle trumpet on the opposite side to get to this nut with a socket and extensions. I would get a shop manual for your tractor and see how they address getting to this nut. 

New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts Diagrams


----------



## Throttle (Apr 18, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> See item #13 on the attached parts diagram. The nut for this pin is inside the rear differential housing. Normally, you pull the axle trumpet on the opposite side to get to this nut with a socket and extensions. I would get a shop manual for your tractor and see how they address getting to this nut.
> 
> New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts Diagrams


Thanks. I'll do just that.


----------



## Throttle (Apr 18, 2021)

Throttle said:


> A long-time lurker and the information I've learned has been valuable but I finally registered as I have a question I cant seem to find the answer to. The 3 point lift arm connection under the rear axle on my 43 2N has failed. I've gone through all the manuals and parts sites trying to identify the name of the part where the lift arm connects. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Thanks, everyone. With your help and some videos showing to just pull the entire trumpet assembly, I have the following on the way. A 9N563 Alt FDS465 pivot pin, Axle trumpet gasket, and a link support gasket 9N523B


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

HI
I have to do leaky 9N pin did you use JP Weld or any Permatex on installation ?


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Permatex used on lift pin and trumpet axle


----------

